# Tool Box



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've been looking to consolidate my cordless tools, misc screw drivers, testers etc. I have been considering this one, does anyone have it? Like it or dislike it?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a nice spackle bucket ...complete with lid :thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

ditto on the bucket


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Im definatly in need for a better system for my van. I pretty much have a whole shelf allocated for my hand tools. I would love to free up that shelf for supplies and maybe transfer my tools to a box. That Klein box has my eye too.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Im definatly in need for a better system for my van. I pretty much have a whole shelf allocated for my hand tools. I would love to free up that shelf for supplies and maybe transfer my tools to a box. That Klein box has my eye too.


Me too, I have my 4 piece dewalt kit, 9.6 dewalt drill case, and the klein tote full of tools, plus working with someone else that has there own stuff, the van can get a little tight on space. If I can get most of this in one box, it would be awesome, I think next check ill take a chance and get it, I've been looking at it for awhile.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tool box = 480sparky's home


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Tool box = 480sparky's home


What is in the "tool box"


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I have a nice spackle bucket ...complete with lid :thumbsup:


Do you have the screw on lids?

http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/leaktite-5-gallon-screw-on-lid-p-96157.html?ref=42

I love these things in the boat they keep stuff dry and make a nice seat when camping.

I also have some 7.5 gallon buckets for work that use the same lids.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

you know, a man can't have too many buckets. really. :thumbsup:


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

I use 5- and 7-gallon buckets with lids and I replaced the handle with a five inch long piece of one inch PVC so you can actually carry it without pain (or cold in the winter).


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Wheels would be nice for those long walks through the Auto Plant.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

brian john said:


> Do you have the screw on lids?
> 
> http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/leaktite-5-gallon-screw-on-lid-p-96157.html?ref=42
> 
> ...



My buckets do not have screw on lids ~ they are custom :thumbsup:

I should really take a picture....


Take a standard Spackle bucket and lid....
Cut every other tab off the lid ~ makes it easier to open/close w/o sacrificing the lids integrity
Drill a hole in the lid by an edge...drill a hole in the bucket right between and just below where the handle attaches....tie the lid to the bucket there, keeping the string/wire/whatever short so the lid doesn't drag when off.
Cut 2 "V" notches at this same attachment point 180° apart....this is a vice.
Get a smaller bucket.... like the kind Klein hand wipes come in...put your tools in there.
Put material in the Spackle bucket...NOT the Klein bucket
Decorate the bucket to "identify" it as "yours".
Get to work
:thumbup:


A deeper bucket [7.5 gal.] is the Holy Grail :notworthy:....deep enough to hold even 460/480 Channel locks....hacksaw frames....etc


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Wheels would be nice for those long walks through the Auto Plant.



Use an old rope lanyard [w/o shock absorber] :thumbsup:

When you are up on the catwalks, you can secure it to the railing OUTSIDE the catwalks so you can move freely.


----------



## NW Viking (Dec 18, 2008)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Wheels would be nice for those long walks through the Auto Plant.


Check out the Bucket cart from Dude Tools. Should help you on those long walks.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

FYI, for those looking for deeper buckets. I used to brew beer. If there is a home brewing supply in your home town, good chance they carry 7 gal or so plastic buckets for relatively cheap.

mmmmmmmm beeeeeer


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I was at Big Orange buying some locksets for bedrooms, bathrooms and every thing else...

They had these buckets [which I would reserve only for dropping a deuce in]:










Normal Price $5 and change...on sale/reduced to $2.34....doesn't even have a lid.
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


What a scam.

:laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Celtic said:


> My buckets do not have screw on lids ~ they are custom :thumbsup:
> 
> I should really take a picture....
> 
> ...


Interesting I never took you for a "bucket guy". I pictured you wearing tan chinos and buton down shirt with the sleves pegged up so you can count your money.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

any of you guys plant tomatos in a bucket ? :blink:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

captkirk said:


> Interesting I never took you for a "bucket guy".


The bucket is just for "show" ~ just what I need for the immediate task at hand....in the truck and gang box are "real" tool boxes....but why be carrying a set of combination wrenches and a 3/8" ratchet set-up to rough in an apartment ?

I have another bucket that holds only my "climbing gear"....harness, lanyard/s [with and w/o shock absorber], retrachable, ******, etc.



captkirk said:


> I pictured you wearing tan chinos and buton down shirt with the sleves pegged up so you can count your money.


I'm "that guy" and so much more....










:laughing:



Typical workwear for me is:
Carhartt work pants:
* B174 for winter*
*B159 for summer*


Carhartt Shirt :
*S143 for winter
**S162 for summer*


Occasionally, a t-shirt or a polo.

When it decides to get really cold, a sweater..Eddie Bauer Half-Zip Field Sweater

I see no reason to look like a slob even when working in adverse conditions...be it weather or just "nasty".


Someone will probably come and ask where my pocket protector is :whistling2:
​


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Celtic said:


> The bucket is just for "show" ~ just what I need for the immediate task at hand....in the truck and gang box are "real" tool boxes....but why be carrying a set of combination wrenches and a 3/8" ratchet set-up to rough in an apartment ?
> 
> I have another bucket that holds only my "climbing gear"....harness, lanyard/s [with and w/o shock absorber], retrachable, ******, etc.
> 
> ...


Same here. Carhart is my Prada.....


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

captkirk said:


> Same here. Carhart is my Prada.....


and Red Wings...always Red Wings .....unless we get several inches of snow, then I bust out with the Irish Setters.


Up next:
Should your underwear match/compliment your socks :blink:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Best boot ever. I usually work two pair at a time. One for dirty outside work and the other for the more gentleman inside work.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

captkirk said:


> Best boot ever. I usually work two pair at a time. One for dirty outside work and the other for the more gentleman inside work.


Yup...I probably have 6 pairs.

Do you have the Anniversary Shoelace tag?


----------



## Electriad (Sep 20, 2009)

Celtic said:


> I was at Big Orange buying some locksets for bedrooms, bathrooms and every thing else...
> 
> They had these buckets [which I would reserve only for dropping a deuce in]:
> 
> ...


I have to put in an argument for those Homer buckets. They are clean and ready to go. For $2.34 they are DEFINITELY worth it. First of all they are taller than typical Sheetrock joint compound 5 gallon buckets, that inch or two makes life easier when sitting on it or trying to fit something in. Second, they are clean, and my time cleaning spackle out of old buckets is worth more than $2.34. And finally, the weak spot is where the metal wire handle connects to the bucket. If you look at the Homer bucket, the plastic in this area is beafier than on a typical spackle bucket.

YES, I am that geak using a Homer bucket on the jobsite :thumbsup:

You mentioned it before, I would love to see a real picture of your bucket and stuff. You're the guy who got me into using a Rotozip, Dewalt Vac, and Vac attachment to cut out holes back on the Electrical Knowledge Forums days (when people used to go there, what a shame  ).


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

In the time it takes to go to HD....
-you could have beaten the dried spackle out of numerous buckets [the mud jockeys thinks it's gold]
- built the entire contraption
- be working again.

Slacker :laughing:


----------



## Electriad (Sep 20, 2009)

Celtic said:


> In the time it takes to go to HD....
> -you could have beaten the dried spackle out of numerous buckets [the mud jockeys thinks it's gold]
> - built the entire contraption
> - be working again.
> ...


But both of us were already at HD buying locksets, remember?

Pics?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Electriad said:


> But both of us were already at HD buying locksets, remember?


I have mad skills, but I can't make a lockset :no:




Electriad said:


> Pics?


You seriously want a picture of one of my buckets? :blink:


----------



## Electriad (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok, fine.


Celtic said:


> I should really take a picture....


----------



## Electriad (Sep 20, 2009)

An important reminder:


----------

